# I found a public profile...



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

of my DH on a website called NoStringsAttached.com!!! I had to really dig to find out when he has signed up for this, and it was around the time he began his affair with the OW! He even posted that he travels frequently to North Carolina on business. I'm floored that this hasn't been the first time he's cheated. I know that sounds naive but....I'm so HURT!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's not naive to feel hurt hwen you find out your husband is looking for sex online w/ stranger.

You should:

1. Print ouf the ads
2. Confront him
3. Get tested for STDs
4. Decide what you want to do now that you know.

You said he has cheated before right? Did he meet OW on this site?


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

I was tested for everything after I found out about the OW and she was a close friend of mine. 
When I confronted him the first time about his affair, he was real quick to change his FB, email, computer and phone passwords. I was real lucky to have figured out his email and FB passwords, but he guards his phone like crazy. He mostly gets calls about work but sometimes, he will make a mad dash outside so I can't hear what he's saying. 

The second time (when he told me he'd dropped all contact wit her) I threatened to go over to her house and confront her in front of her husband. While I was in route to her apt, he'd called her and basically said "Batton down the hatches, wife's on the way"

I decided to turn around and go home because I was afraid either she or my husband would call the police. And my husband was in North Carolina at the time so I was lucky to go home to an empty house that night and cry it out. 

Now I find this site and a very graphic profile and pictures on it and I'm at a total loss. I've confronted him twice about this, what good will a 3rd time do?

It's been almost 2 months since he agreed (to my knowledge anyway) not to see the OW and we've been doing our best to make it work then I find out about this website?!?!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

He is probably still having an affair if he went through all the trouble to change his passwords and is guarding his phone "like crazy." You can bet on it. 

It's pretty obvious what is happening. 

You need to tell her husband. Today. Seriously. Expose the affair right now. She is not your "friend." Sh eis a slag who slept with your husband. 

He doesn't respect you if you told him to cut it off and he stayed in touch with her AND is using websites trying to find sex. 

The next move is yours.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Some people don't have the capacity, character or desire to remain faithful.

Get tested frequently if you stay and plan to be hurt frequently. Or you can avoid the risk of disease and heartache by getting out.

I'd just go to a lawyer get the D papers and give to him with the profile and pics attached and tell him to get out. Don't discuss it or let him talk you into giving him one last chance. Don't let him see you cry and get emotional that will get him back. Emotional coldness will let him know how worthless he is emotions will make him feel good. He is certain you won't be able to do it I'll bet, prove the jack**s wrong. 

Don't be a doormat, have the papers ready when he gets back from his trip. tell him he is free to eeeffff chicks 2X2 openly now and he should thank you for eliminating the fear of discovery but when his junk stops working, he may not be so grateful.


----------



## JazzTango2Step (Apr 4, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> Some people don't have the capacity, character or desire to remain faithful.
> 
> Get tested frequently if you stay and plan to be hurt frequently. Or you can avoid the risk of disease and heartache by getting out.
> 
> ...


This


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG I found another site that he's been paying for for over 3 years!!!!! 

He's been REAL good about keeping me in the dark and sneaking around. I'm DONE with this sh*t!!!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Please get tested for STDs fast if you haven't already.

I think he should leave, not you. Why should you leave???


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

I was tested last month when I had my annual exam and was neg for everything. 
And I'm kicking his a$$ out!


----------

